# Banded Racer Pigeon has moved into our yard-need advice on accomodations, feed, etc.



## GwenC (Jul 12, 2005)

Hello!
I need some advice.
About a month and a half ago, a rather large, gorgeous pigeon with a band around each ankle flew into the side of our house. He is fine and has decided to move into our backyard. He will not let us close enough to him to check the markings on his bands (I did find a picture of a bird that has the same markings as him-he is an American Racing Pigeon.) Lately, a wild pigeon has joined him. We have bird feeders in the back yard, so they have been living off of wild bird seed. We also have a large bird bath they can drink and bathe in. Here are the questions:

Should they have different food? I've read something about grit or gravel and was wondering what that is for?
We live in Minnesota: do pigeons migrate south or will they be up here for the winter? If they are here, should we provide some accomodations for them to shield from cold? How do we deal with water and bathing during the winter? Any other advice is also welcome!

I will add this: This pigeon has really become part of the family. We named him Burt (and now there is Burt II) and he is a delight! Even though he won't get close enough to us to read the bands, he will stick around when we are outside-even when my toddler is outside! 

Thanks!!


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

The way I see it you have two choices and that is:

1. He is banded so he grew up in a loft. So you could catch it with a box and a trap made with a coat hanger. Put up the number here and get the owners details and try and give him back.

OR


2. If for instance the owner does not mind you keeping it you can make a small loft for it (there is nice examples on www.redroselofts.com) and keep it in your yard and let him fly everyday which will bring you hours of please.

BUT that is only my opinion.

Cheers


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hello GwenC and welcome to our delightful forum. To answer some of your questions, grit is quite important in pigeons's digestion. Wild bird seed will do fine, but if you intend to keep the pair, there is pigeon seed available thru mail order. Some pet stores have in stock some to a degree. I get my Kaytee grit and pigeon-dove mix form Pet-co.Fresh clean water is a must as is fresh dry seed. 

Pigeons do enjoy bathing, so this time of the year that is not a problem, however if you intend to build a shelter or loft for them, there are also electric waterheating units available from pigeon supply centers which can be researched thru Pigeon~Talk.

It is easy for pigeons to become part of ones family. They are indeed very SPECIAL creatures.


----------

